# Homemade Porter self loading dumper



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has taken an old 4wd pick-up and made it into a loader tractor. Something like a Porter 35d. This is their 60d, yes thats 60 hp. Now that could haul some firewood.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting unit


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here you go... a set of plans for a self load truck.

http://www.google.com/patents/US2457039


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

PoGo
Morning to ya, Eh
Thanks for the Site! Lots of good OLD info there. Gonna have to make some prints and walk next door. I call my neighbor " McGyver ", give him a plan and he can make it happen. Like the T.V. show character, on McGyver. 
Ya know, what I really need to do is find those 6 magic numbers that make you Rich. Guess I need to play 1st. lol
Have a Great Day


----------

